# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  Are Nile Feluccas Safe?

## Traveler

I was reading an article about feluccas and I remember one of my trips to Egypt and the sailing trip we had in the Nile River.  Yes, I can admit feluccas seem so beautiful watching them sailing in the River, and to be honest I had never thought of hiring one and sail in the Nile. For me it is more romantic to be on board a sailing ship and watching all the beauty of the surounding area, plus the felucas sailing in the waters. 
Be in the comfort of the sailing boat on top the deck with a glass of champaign or wine, it seems like being part of a painting. 
Has anyone of you got in a felluca? How stable are they?
READ THE ARTICLE AND COMMENT IF YOU WISH:

----------

